# Cat.2 immobiliser fitter (preferably in the highlands)???



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Dear all,

I've got a couple of good insurance quotes for the RV now. The most competitive demands a Cat 2 immobiliser be fitted - a good idea anyway.

Can anyone recommend a trustworthy fitter - preferably in the Inverness area????

Thanks again!!!!!

Paul


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Immobiliser*

Hi Paul,

I gave Macrae and Dick a phone and asked who they used to fit Alarm systems. Apparently Lucas UK in Inverness will fit but this is unconfirmed.

I checked with Lucas UK in Perth whilst passing and they don't fit but will supply.

I'm looking for someone up here to fit cruise control to my Ford Transit based Rimor but no joy so far.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Immobiliser Fitters*

Hi Paul,

Don't know if you are still looking.

This site is advertised if you go into the your MHF accounts page.

Motorhome Security

They have fitters in Perth, Aberdeen and Dundee who will come to your home.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice one centurion!!!!!


----------

